# Autres langages > Python > GUI > [Python 3.X] Afficher donnes postgresql dans une combobox tkinter

## bruhnild

Bonjour  tous,

Je ne suis pas dveloppeuse python mais japprends et je rencontre un obstacle pour arriver  afficher deux listes droulante dans une deuxime fentre, qui vont appeler des donnes dans ma base postgres.
1er obstacle: Dans la liste "Slectionner un statut" j'aimerais parvenir  afficher les valeurs de statut "('En attente',), ('Traite',), ('A prsenter',), ('Abandonn',)" sans  les accolades.
En cliquant sur une valeur de la premire liste j'obtient cette erreur python : 

Exception in Tkinter callback
Traceback (most recent call last):
  File "C:\Users\jean-Noel-11\AppData\Local\Programs\Python\Python36-32\lib\tkinter\__init__.py", line 1699, in __call__
    return self.func(*args)
  File "C:/github_repo/github_repo_batch/python/help.py", line 58, in getUpdateData
    AccountCombo['values'] = records_id_opp[CategoryCombo.get()]
TypeError: list indices must be integers or slices, not str
2me obstacle: Je voudrais appeler la liste des id_opp en relation avec les diffrents statuts. Par exemple, lorsque lutilisateur choisi le statut 'A prsenter', la liste des id_opp possdant ce statut est appel. Il s'agit de la requete "selectionner une opportunite". 


Voici mon code python.



```

```


Auriez vous des pistes de rflexion, amliorations, optimisation, ou des dbuts de solutions  me proposer ?

Merci d'avance pour votre aide!

----------


## wiztricks

Salut,

Le message d'erreur TypeError: list indices must be integers or slices, not str vous signale que si records_id_opp est une liste alors, pour en rcuprer un lment via son index, celui-ci doit tre un entier... Et CategoryCombo.get() n'a aucune raison de vous retourner autre chose qu'une chane de caractres.




> Auriez vous des pistes de rflexion, amliorations, optimisation, ou des dbuts de solutions  me proposer ?


Avant d'utiliser un widgets dans votre application,  serait bien de voir comment il fonctionne et s'assurer que vous l'avez bien compris en codant un petit exemple qui mime l'utilisation que vous souhaitez.
Si vous ne vous en sortez pas,  vous permettrait de poster un code qu'on pourra excuter, mieux comprendre ce que vous raconter et vous aider sans trop perdre de temps.

- W

----------

